# I sold my Widow.



## Al33 (May 16, 2007)

I let my BW MA II go to a younger fellow in Montana. I bought it in 1986 and it served me well over the years. I did have a limb delaminate back in September of 1990 and got new ones for it, but it cost me a bundle. The owners back then wouldn't replace them, not even at a reduced price. I'll never forget their explanation as to why they delaminated. The fellow I talked to said that they were made up North and that the hot Southern temperatures had caused it. I told him they should put a disclaimer on their bows regarding temperatures above 90 degrees and not market them in the South. Of course, the company has new owners now and the word is that their customer service is great today, not to mention they make the bows differently than they did back then.

In any event, the 67# was getting to be a bit too much for me so now I am in the market for another good takedown recurve. Any suggestions?


----------



## LittleBocephus (May 16, 2007)

i decided if i ever get big into hunting with longbows or recurves i'll save my money and buy a widow.


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2007)

heck al i got a great plains from robert carter and i love it. the bad thing is there are so many goodun's out there its hard to pic from them all.....


----------



## Al33 (May 16, 2007)

John Cooper said:


> the bad thing is there are so many goodun's out there its hard to pic from them all.....



Ain't that the truth!

LittleBo, the BW's are fine bows and like I said, mine served me well over the years. I think they make them better today than they did 20 years ago.


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2007)

i have found that i like the bows from the smaller, less known bowyers than from the big time people, nothing against any of the big ones but the smaller guy's seem to be more flexible when working with you and its nice to call and be able to talk to them like old friends after you buy one of their bows


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (May 16, 2007)

I own 3 Black Widows, one de-laminated due to a fire in a friend's shop, Ken Beck owner of black widow at the time, fixed it at for no charge, i sent a few bucks to cover shipping to and from, and that was it..GREAT Customer service for ME..........i have 3 ............one from the 70's , one from the 80's and one from the 90's...........killed a wild pig with that one back in Feb 07


----------



## WildmanSC (May 17, 2007)

Al33 said:


> I'll never forget their explanation as to why they delaminated. The fellow I talked to said that they were made up North and that the hot Southern temperatures had caused it.



I didn't realize the Black Widow was made anywhere other than Southwestern MO.  I thought it was first made in Springfield, MO and then Nixa, MO.

Bill

PS As for a suggestion, if you want a T/D recurve I would recommend a Dale Stahl.  He is a cabinet maker in Philadelphia who makes recurves and longbows on the side.  He gets some gorgeous woods and makes a very fine shooting bow.  They're not the fastest, although they are fast enough, but they are one of the finest shooting bows I've ever owned.  The following is a dealer for Mr. Stahl's bows:  http://members.aol.com/jmtradit/index/bowpg.html


----------



## Slingblade (May 17, 2007)

Bob Lee


----------



## frankwright (May 17, 2007)

http://recurves.com/

Al, I am not really a recurve guy but I have talked to Chad several times at shoots and shot the Checkmates a few times and they are a lot of bow for the money.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 17, 2007)

I just traded for a Predator over on TradGang.  It's a great shooting bow.


----------



## DoubleRR (May 18, 2007)

You can't go wrong with a Schafer Silvertip or a Morrison Archery recurve...also Beth & Dave (Schafer) and Bob Morrison are some of the best people that you will ever talk to or deal with.....


----------



## WildmanSC (May 18, 2007)

*Border*

The Border Black Douglas with HexIV limbs is a phenomenal shooting bow.  That would be my recommendation.  They are, however, a bit pricey.  It would cost you about the same as a T/D BW.

Bill


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2007)

AL, what weight bow are you looking for????


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2007)

John Cooper said:


> AL, what weight bow are you looking for????



John, I'm still comfortable with 60#'s. I still shoot a 65# Lofton longbow but unless I do it fairly often it can get kind of heavy. Not one I would care to shoot a 3D course with. I suppose anything 55 to 60 will work fine.

I appreciate al the recommensations and have been researching all of them as best I can. I had eye surgery last Wednesday and I can only look at this monitor for a few minutes at a time so I have been limited in my research time.


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2007)

al, i will keep my eye's and ear's open for you. are you looking for new or used?

john


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2007)

John Cooper said:


> al, i will keep my eye's and ear's open for you. are you looking for new or used?
> 
> john



I was shopping for a new one but will certainly entertain any used offerings also. Matter of factly, I have been looking at the classifieds on several sites just to see what's available. Not too much for us lefties. 

Thanks John!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2007)

i'll e-mail a friend who is like the bow finding fool, you tell me what and he will probably find it.....LOL....he's a true bow junkie

john


----------



## reviveourhomes (May 19, 2007)

You talking about Vermonster John??

Al you know David I believe if thats not who John is talking about I would contact him cause he is usually finding bows for lots of people. I am sure he could locate something that would fit you nicely.


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2007)

lewis you got it, that man could find al what ever he wanted. hey lewis we are gonna have a blast at the HH shoot you will love it!!!!!

john


----------



## WildmanSC (May 21, 2007)

*Border Bows In Stock*

Below is a link to a list of Border Bows that are in stock.  There's sets of HexIV limbs available at 61# and 62#.

http://213.123.207.96/webshop/stock/Black Douglas.pdf

There's also numerous LH risers available.  Pick one with wood combos you might like and contact Sid and see if what you have chosen is still available and how much the limbs and riser would cost shipped to your door.

Bill


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2007)

Al, you find you a bow yet ?????


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2007)

*John,*

Still shopping. Taking my time. I have other bows to play and hunt with. I have been nearly blind all week so I haven't been able to spend much time on the computer because it aggravated the eye. Had surgery on it last Tuesday. Makes it kind of rough when you only have one.  Anyway, today it has been a lot better but I still can't look at this monitor for too long.

Thanks for checking though!


----------



## bam_bam (May 29, 2007)

i have owned two bitterroot bows on longbow and i currently have a static recurve. the bowyers name is red chaves he is from montana. and the bows are top quality. i am currently thinking about getting one of his tree stand doe bow's (thats is what he calls them) it a 58" longbow if i am not mistaking. i have shot one before and there nice


----------

